# How to get my clothing line up and running.



## Jesus777 (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok guys I need your help. I have made 2 t-shirt designs and I am still looking for someone to print them for me around my area. I am applying for a Wholesale and resalers licence at the moment. I also have tags that I have designed. The hard part for me is that I am young (17) Me and a friend only have about 1,500 bucks to get things started. I am totally passionate about this, and really have the heart and drive to do so. I am trying to figure out what to do after I print my first 200 shirts and tag them and everything so they look legit. What do I do then? How do I make sure that I'm not wasting my money and people aren't going to buy my stuff?

Or if people love my stuff how am I supposed to not get overwhelmed by so many people wanting shirts and me not having enough money to give them what they want. Hopefully you guys can give me some info to calm my nerves a bit, and help this dream come true. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah, it can be overwhelming at times, but stick with it. Unfortunately, you won't really know if you can sell your stuff until you get out there and do it. The best thing you can do is be prepared. Keep records of all your costs, including getting the shirts made, hangtags, shipping, any marketing you are planning. Anything and everything that it takes to make and sell your shirts. Then you need to figure out the price of your shirts. Make sure you make enough money on selling the shirts so that you can afford to replenish when they're gone. Then just keep repeating the cycle, and hopefully, you eventually will start seeing some profit.


----------



## Jesus777 (Oct 14, 2009)

So I was also wondering how can I get a drawing from paper onto the computer so they can screen print it. Or how can I get a picture so they can screen print it. Also I was wondering if there is and inside tips you can give me to help me out in the long run.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Jesus777 said:


> So I was also wondering how can I get a drawing from paper onto the computer so they can screen print it. Or how can I get a picture so they can screen print it.


One way would be to scan it and then convert it to vector art in Adobe Illustrator. Are you a graphic designer? If not, it may be a good idea to hire one or perhaps ask the printer if the have design services to they can help you out.



Jesus777 said:


> Also I was wondering if there is and inside tips you can give me to help me out in the long run.


That's kinda vague. Do you have any specific questions or areas you are concerned about?


----------



## Jesus777 (Oct 14, 2009)

Yea, that is pretty vague I ment for a young designer to keep his company running and not give up on it and make it profitable. Also my cousin is a graphic designer and is amazing, but he only know how to use photoshop.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, you haven't even started yet since you said you are still looking for a printer. So I hope you are not really thinking of giving up on it. If you are, then you should really think this through before you spend your $1500. Can you afford to lose that money if it doesn't work out? Any business is going to be risky.

While creative and unique designs are a big help, it will probably take a great marketing strategy to make your brand profitable. So you should probably start thinking about how you are going to market your brand to potential consumers.

Photoshop is ok to use for screen printing. The artwork will need to be separated properly, which the printer can probably help you with if your cousin is not familiar with that technique.


----------



## Jesus777 (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok I found a printer today after I posted that. I'm not ANYWERE near giving this up because clothing is my life pretty much. I also contacted the printers art deparment and asked them all sorts of questions. My dad said he is going to go down to city hall with me and see how to get all the licences we need. He knows all about licences, but nothing about fashion business


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey, good luck to you & the business! Everything will work out for you trust me!


----------



## Jesus777 (Oct 14, 2009)

Well I have alot of good ideas and people around willing to help me succeed. Hopefully I can get all of the little stuff straightened out. Any help would be great!


----------



## blvdhustlr (Jun 30, 2008)

1500 that's a good amount for starters, get your dba tax id, get some shirts printed and get to marketing.


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

Jesus777 said:


> Well I have alot of good ideas and people around willing to help me succeed. Hopefully I can get all of the little stuff straightened out. Any help would be great!



First of all, biggest advice I can give (which is not much) since I have not actually started yet just getting stuff started out so i can start by my launch date.... is that you have all these networking sites right in front of you... Myspace and facebook, and there not too badly priced. Also you can go on LiveTheScene.com - Alternative Music Website - News, Reviews, Interviews, Features, Galleries, Videos, Competitions, Forums & More and promote with them, which they do a full interview with you and all that! so promotion is big and you got many places to do it!!! Have Fun, I hope your successful!


----------



## Jesus777 (Oct 14, 2009)

Alright thanks alot guys. I will come back to update and tell you all how it is going. So keep coming back to the thred!


----------



## Jesus777 (Oct 14, 2009)

I got a quote on tags I got a tag with wasing instructions on the back too and there a dollar per tag. Is that to much?


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

Jesus777 said:


> I got a quote on tags I got a tag with wasing instructions on the back too and there a dollar per tag. Is that to much?


How many are you getting? Makes a huge difference.


----------



## Jesus777 (Oct 14, 2009)

Here is the quote. I have a custom decal on front with washing instructions on back.

150- 160.00 + 15 sh 
250- 230.00 + 15 sh


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Don't print 100 of each shirt. I'm guessing that's what you planned on since you have 2 shirts and want to print 200.

Yes if you print more the cost per shirt will go down but you are stuck with all those shirts if they don't sell. Leave room to fail, print the minimum and learn from your mistakes.


----------



## Jesus777 (Oct 14, 2009)

Do you want this to run as a spot color job? 10-12 colors or do you want to minimize the colors by using process? 

If it was 10 colors the run charge would be $2.60 per, $250 in set up
if we make it 7 colors it would be $2.00 per, $175 in set up
The printed tags are $0.75 each

This is the screen printers quote for 200 shirts. I would like to know if I do na spot color job how it will effect the quality. Also She said she could screenprint the size on there for me for an extra $.75 a shirt.

Tell me if this is good or not please.

Also how much do you think 200 basic American Apparel tees will cost me if I buy them wholesale?


----------



## Jesus777 (Oct 14, 2009)

Anyone else that may take time to help me out?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Jesus777 said:


> Do you want this to run as a spot color job? 10-12 colors or do you want to minimize the colors by using process?
> 
> If it was 10 colors the run charge would be $2.60 per, $250 in set up
> if we make it 7 colors it would be $2.00 per, $175 in set up
> ...


At low volume and a lot of colors, I'd say that's a fair price. But you could always send the same specs to another printer to get a proper comparison.



Jesus777 said:


> I would like to know if I do na spot color job how it will effect the quality.


You should probably ask the printer. They will know best whether they experience quality differences between spot and process.



Jesus777 said:


> Also She said she could screenprint the size on there for me for an extra $.75 a shirt.


 Seems fair. If you are removing labels and printing your own, make sure all necessary info is on there.
-Fiber content
-Country of origin
-RN # or Corporate name
-Care instructions

This site may help... FTC



Jesus777 said:


> Also how much do you think 200 basic American Apparel tees will cost me if I buy them wholesale?


Sorry, I don't source through AA. You can probably contact them for a wholesale price list, though.


----------



## Jesus777 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for helping. Everything is just relly falling into place for me now. I just got in contact with a local artist who would like to help me out and draw some designs for me for free. I'm so stoked.


----------



## DayByDayWSTCST (Feb 6, 2009)

Jesus777 said:


> Also how much do you think 200 basic American Apparel tees will cost me if I buy them wholesale?


When you buy from American Apparel they have different wholesale prices depending if you buy piece, dozen and case. That means if you order the 200 shirts by the case 1 single color 1 size you would get a cheaper price than buying by the dozen of 1 size 1 color. The price depends on what you need.


----------



## Jesus777 (Oct 14, 2009)

O alright. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jesus777 (Oct 14, 2009)

Can I apply for licences if I am only 16?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jkruse said:


> Don't print 100 of each shirt. I'm guessing that's what you planned on since you have 2 shirts and want to print 200.
> 
> Yes if you print more the cost per shirt will go down but you are stuck with all those shirts if they don't sell. Leave room to fail, print the minimum and learn from your mistakes.


I agree wholeheartedly with this. Since the line is untested, it's best to start smaller and accept the smaller profit margin because 100 t-shirts of a t-shirt that doesn't have proven sales is a bit of an unnecessary risk.

If you start smaller, you grow and learn which designs work and which designs don't without having a lot of left over inventory.


----------



## Jesus777 (Oct 14, 2009)

I think I'm going to start out with like 50 or less shirts.


----------



## jacobpierce (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey,

A friend and I started our own line about three months ago. We started with only $300 bucks, we didn't worry about tags, or licenses at that time, but it's good that you're going in a good direction. 

You said your first t-shirt is going to be 10 colors and you want to do a pretty big load of 'em. Our first design was fairly simple two colors, with a jumbo print on the front. You can see an example of it here:
[media]http://cache0.bigcartel.com/product_images/3649540/black.jpg[/media]

We bought our first order at 25 tees, and sold 'em for $10 ea. Barely making our money back, but we wanted to test the waters to see if they'd sell. And surprisingly they did. So we bought another 50 and sold them all at $15 ea. Then we changed up the color a bit to the black and purple it is now and we've already had to put another order in on that one. 

So I would just suggest to come up with a suuuuuper simple design with 1-3 colors, which is going to be very inexpensive. And start off with a minimum order, just to test the waters, because sometimes this stuff doesn't work out. 

Good luck with everything man.


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

jacobpierce said:


> Hey,
> 
> A friend and I started our own line about three months ago. We started with only $300 bucks, we didn't worry about tags, or licenses at that time, but it's good that you're going in a good direction.
> 
> ...



I totally Agree with you.... I am gonna start with thousands and im gonna buy my own equipment to make them and all that... But I am still doing 1-2 colors.... 10 colors is wayy to much of a pain in the Buttocks... And with your licensing at 16 you might be able to with a Parent or guardian as your "business partner". Also if you do that Get an LLC casue its gonna protect you ALOT!!!


----------



## Schoen (Nov 3, 2009)

It would be interesting to know, how you are planning on selling your shirts (website, word of mouth etc.) and if you have success.

I'm also thinking about starting my own little online shop with one-colour screen prints but printed at home, so I'm looking forward to how your plans turn out, maybe you could share your experiences  would help a lot.

good luck


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Jesus777 said:


> Do you want this to run as a spot color job? 10-12 colors or do you want to minimize the colors by using process?
> 
> If it was 10 colors the run charge would be $2.60 per, $250 in set up
> if we make it 7 colors it would be $2.00 per, $175 in set up
> ...


We can't mention pricing, but 200 AA's are going to blast through your budget.. Check: Trendy Blanks - American Apparel for wholesale pricing. Minimum 36 pc for cheapest pricing. 

I agree with everyone else, start out with 50 or less of each design. It might take you several months to sell those since you're a startup.


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

Definitely start small and let the demand grow. Wish you all the best


----------



## EXCL (Oct 17, 2009)

wow never realized that there were actually people exactly like me haha. Im also a 17 year old starting a clothing line with a friend of mine. were only starting with 2 designs. we have everything made and such. but just something to say. once you actually get there reality starts to hit and you start to doubt yourself. just don't let that doubt get the better of you and give up. hey maybe we can do a collab later on together with our companies or something. make sure u have a solid way to get ur product across and to sell it. remember don't give up. I caught myself doubting the clothing line at times. but sometimes you just gotta stick with it.


----------



## Schoen (Nov 3, 2009)

hehe, also 17 myself and starting a little shop. would be nice to know how you all get on with your shops and maybe you could post a link to your website when it's up. or pm me and send me the url 

all the luck


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

chobay said:


> We can't mention pricing, but 200 AA's are going to blast through your budget.. Check: Trendy Blanks - American Apparel for wholesale pricing. Minimum 36 pc for cheapest pricing.


Can you tell me if Trendy will mix sizes and colors to get wholesale pricing for order amounts over 36?


----------

